# Value of a 1978 Brown Bear Bow by Bear?



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 24, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea of what a Brown Bear compound hunting bow is worth. This was the most expensive bow made by Bear in that year ($400.00). It is in excellent comdition.


----------



## GregoryB. (Apr 24, 2018)

Do a eBay search and see what they have sold for recently.  That’s the easiest way to see what the market is bringing.


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ask in trad section think people warf that bow into recurves.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Apr 25, 2018)

I did an eBay search for you.   If you ask $100.00 you will get zero bids. Guy had one listed on Archey talk for $225, then $150, then $100.  No takers. Sorry.  Guns hold their value pretty well, bows not so much.  I have bought a few old bear recurves on eBay, I just don't know that there's a market for old compounds.


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 25, 2018)

That bow was my HS graduation present from my parents in 1982.  Got my first doe with it.  Does yours look like this one?


----------



## across the river (Apr 28, 2018)

Pretty much nothing. They made a pile of those, so it isn't old or rare enough to be a collectible. From a functionality standpoint has no real use, because no one is going to use it with the modern equipment available.    I threw an old bear bow in the trash not too low ago, because I couldn't give it away.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Apr 28, 2018)

I didn't want to tell him that, but I threw away my compond bows that we're to old to sell and too risky to give away. Literally worth less than the space they were taking up. If it makes you feel any better a new bow will depreciate $400 when you buy it.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 1, 2018)

Thanks guys. I have 2 other new bows that I use.The old one is in excellent condition.Think I willdisplay it on a wall in my man cave. Thanks for the input.


----------

